# Triple 350 yamaha motors 07 models 350 hrs



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THESE THREE MOTORS ARE IN GREAT RUNNING SHAPE AND READY TO GO THE OWNER PUTTING NEW MOTORS ON SO WANTS TO SELL THESE THREE AS A SET THEY ARE 2007 F350 YAMAHA WITH 350 HOURS TOTAL ON THEM PLEASE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS FOR MORE INFO$25,000 FOR ALL THREE WITH CONTROLS AND GAUGES :texasflag


----------

